# VIVALDI TRIBUTE for LEGO IDEAS project



## legojoelego (5 mo ago)

I have created lego ideas for ANTONIO VIVALDI
(I need 10K votes to have a chance of becoming an official lego set. if you like it please vote for this project at LEGO IDEAS)
I have low supporting rates please support this project
*








Vivaldi Tribute


It's a time to pay a tribute to one of the great master composers of all time.Antonio Vivaldi is an Italian classical music composer from Venice, so ...




ideas.lego.com




*Please support and leave a comment for the encouragement on link above


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Done


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This is the most substantial post I've read in a long time. Great merchandise, great username.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Must have been a hell of a job


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

I cast my vote when I saw your post on Reddit. Best of luck! This would be a great set!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool, I was working on a Schoenberg tribute set myself, where 12 different blocks get arranged in different ways, never repeating the same block until the others are placed…


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Very cool. Are there any famous concert venues Lego sets out there?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It looks very beautiful but I fear that it is a bit too purely decorative to make a great real Lego model. 
Try San Marco Cathedral


----------



## legojoelego (5 mo ago)

Chilham said:


> Done


thank you so much



Ethereality said:


> This is the most substantial post I've read in a long time. Great merchandise, great username.


thank you very much please don't forget to vote



Rogerx said:


> Must have been a hell of a job


thank you very much please don't forget to vote



prlj said:


> I cast my vote when I saw your post on Reddit. Best of luck! This would be a great set!


thank you very much you are amazing.
please share to all of your friends, my vote rate is low and i really hope I reach to 10K



Bwv 1080 said:


> Cool, I was working on a Schoenberg tribute set myself, where 12 different blocks get arranged in different ways, never repeating the same block until the others are placed…


thank you very much please don't forget to vote



Hogwash said:


> Very cool. Are there any famous concert venues Lego sets out there?


thank you very much 
Lego does not make any classical music stuff. this might be the first one If i reach to 10K votes



Kreisler jr said:


> It looks very beautiful but I fear that it is a bit too purely decorative to make a great real Lego model.
> Try San Marco Cathedral


thank you very much 
One of the Lego guidelines is not to represent any religious buildings.

please don't forget to vote








Vivaldi Tribute


It's a time to pay a tribute to one of the great master composers of all time.Antonio Vivaldi is an Italian classical music composer from Venice, so ...




ideas.lego.com


----------

